# #2 - DONE!



## Dave Martell

Here's #2 all ready to ship. For this one we have some of the coolest ancient NZ kauri I've seen yet combined with a black canvas micarta bolster which has been pinned using black micarta rod (a little more subdued than the silver pin used on #1).

What do you think?


----------



## tk59

That's a significant improvement, imo. Nice job, Dave!


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Well done Dave, now your getting there!


----------



## Jim

Bravo! Looks sweet Dave.


----------



## kalaeb

Sweet! Good job.


----------



## goodchef1

make all your # series handles different and unique.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Nice looking knife, Dave. Can't wait to see #3.


----------



## mhenry

Wow!! Dave that is frikkin beautiful. I really like the logo too. its a kinda retro.


----------



## oivind_dahle

Its a start. Hope you start to fix your bolsters 

I hate micarta. Makes me think of hunting and survival knives. I know Pierre had some micarta once going on, but Im glad I havent seen it on his knives for a year


----------



## EdipisReks

that looks great, Dave!


----------



## obtuse

Nice job!!!


----------



## unkajonet

Looks awesome, Dave!


----------



## mainaman

The knife looks super Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys. 

Does the dark bolster pin make a difference?


----------



## tgraypots

well done!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Dave Martell said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Does the dark bolster pin that make a difference?


 
Very much so, Dave.


----------



## tk59

Dave Martell said:


> Does the dark bolster pin make a difference?


 Definitely, yes. Although personally, I'd still rather see something other than micarta.


----------



## monty

I love it. Once I get my Rodrigue hunting knife paid for, expect an order! 

I'm a huge fan of what you are doing with the handles and I think the micarta is a nice touch. Unique.


----------



## obtuse

That convex grind looks beautifully done.


----------



## mr drinky

Looks wonderful Dave. And #10 is getting closer. Each number closer to 10 looks better.

k.


----------



## El Pescador

Dave it does look better with a dark pin. I would still work towards hidden pins though.


----------



## so_sleepy

Dave, what are the final dimensions on these, length, height, weight, etc?


----------



## obtuse

I still think the bolster doesn't need a pin and that modern epoxy is strong enough... but I'm also not a knife maker =)


----------



## steeley

And that is the second one WOW 
help yourself to the frige.:beer:


----------



## Darkhoek

Yep. Dark pin was definately the way to go. Very nice blade and handle. Got some nice NZ Kauri myself, but I need to get them stabilized. Looks from your handle that it will be well worth the expense.

DarKHOeK


----------



## RRLOVER

That's a good looking knife.I do like the micarta bolster,it gives a great contrast to the wood.


----------



## Dave Martell

so_sleepy said:


> Dave, what are the final dimensions on these, length, height, weight, etc?




Oh man it's all boxed up and I forgot to weigh this one too - dang! I'll get the weight off the next one for sure.


----------



## ecchef

mr drinky said:


> Looks wonderful Dave. And #10 is getting closer. Each number closer to 10 looks better.
> 
> k.



Especially the one _after_ that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Avishar

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Nice looking knife, Dave. Can't wait to see #3.



I can't wait to see #3 either  Feel free to take your time making it even more perfect if you need to:wink:! These last two look pretty impressive, I can't wait to see what the Ironwood looks like!


----------



## Mike Davis

Nice Dave!


----------



## ecchef

Great job, Sir! :thumbsup:
I'm really impressed by this! In fact, I think the micarta looks great in this case, and I was dead set against it. Seeing this has got me re-thinking my original wood choice. 
I'll p/m you. :muahaha:


----------



## Dave Martell

ecchef said:


> Great job, Sir! :thumbsup:
> I'm really impressed by this! In fact, I think the micarta looks great in this case, and I was dead set against it. Seeing this has got me re-thinking my original wood choice.
> I'll p/m you. :muahaha:




You're a mad man!


----------



## Dave Martell

Avishar said:


> I can't wait to see #3 either  Feel free to take your time making it even more perfect if you need to:wink:! These last two look pretty impressive, I can't wait to see what the Ironwood looks like!




Scales are being mounted today - bolsters already attached and I did some additional thinning and tweaking to the whole knife yesterday.


----------



## Dave Martell

mr drinky said:


> Looks wonderful Dave. And #10 is getting closer. Each number closer to 10 looks better.
> 
> k.




It's getting closer than you might think.


----------



## mr drinky

I need to get my box of goodies (scissors, rehandle jobs, etc.) ready to send out.

k.


----------



## HHH Knives

Dave, Good looking blade and handle.. Congrats on #2 
Marcarta isnt a bad choice. and often times looks so much better in hand then in pictures. The darker pin allows a better flow to the knife in my opinion.. 

Keep the sparks flyin! 
Randy


----------



## Line cooked

I like the Micarta pin much more....Very nice!!!


----------



## oivind_dahle

Will there be a passaround?

I would like to have a passaround with the knives from the other new makers. In KFs days, devin challanged you guys for the best knife. Id say we pick 3 persons that could be the judge of who new makers is the best 

http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/showtopic.php?tid/893780/

What do you say?


----------



## Eamon Burke

I like it, I like it. The black on black in that bolster is an interesting look. Might be worth keeping in mind for future handle design.


----------



## WildBoar

Looks great, Dave!


----------



## Michael Rader

Looking good, but don't start getting too good yet 

-M


----------



## Lefty

Very nice, Dave! 
I think you found your groove rather quickly.
I like the subtle pin in the bolster too


----------

